# A low price crucible supplier?



## SilverNitrate (Jun 17, 2013)

I finally bought a mini electric kiln for melting but need some crucibles. Some years back I bought a few from a website that had those so called one shot clay crucibles for about $3 for a 5" tall one. I seem to forgot the name of the supplier I only know they ship from the Colorado or Nevada region.


----------



## 4metals (Jun 17, 2013)

could it have been Legend? http://www.lmine.com

or Action Mining? http://www.actionmining.com


----------



## SilverNitrate (Jun 17, 2013)

Its a start, Thanks much.
I remembered two of them were about $15 total. Any thing is better than what they are going for on the bay.


----------

